# Flipgun's 1000th Post Give Away



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone! A while back I noticed that I was closing in on my 1000th post. Now, being faced with the Epic 1K give away by Allbunsglazing and the incredibly generous one that Allan is constructing, I wondered what the heck can I do? That is the main reason I have backed off on posting as much. Then I realized that I was the only one stressing on this and wondered why? So I'm just gonna go with the traditional make a shooter and give it away.

To enter you must have 100 posts, say "I'm In".

Now for the twist. I have decided to do a "Pig-In-A-Poke" give away. If you are not familiar with the phrase it means that you have no clue what you are signing on for. I will post a picture of the prize AFTER I have chosen the winner.

The entry window is from today, October 17th to midnight Central Time USA November 2nd.

If you feel like a Leap Of Faith, C'mon in! :wave:

Post 1000.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Right now your odds are real good!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I am in! Congratulations!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am in!!!

Congratulations on staying with us this long! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am in, congratulations on your 1000th. Post!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in Flip thanks for hosting this giveaway. :thumbsup:

Cheeers

BC-Slinger


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

I,m in, congrats!


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Put me in. Congratulations!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

The old pig in a poke deal. Ok i cant resist. Im in and thanks for the fun flipgun. Oh and congrats on 1000 posts.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats on 1000 posts! Thanks for a generous giveaway. I'm in.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm in for a pig or a poke.

Good work, Flipper!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i`m in oink oink !


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm In


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

IM IN 

congrats...


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for doing this giveaway. I am in!
-SF


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Im in


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in. Quite curious how the surprise will look like..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm in. Congrats on 1K good sir


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats on the 1K and I'm in.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in congrats on the 1000


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I am in!!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in mr flip


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm in - thanks!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats!...I'm in


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I am in, congrats on the 1K


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks for your collected contributions to the forum Flipgun! :thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sorry Curtis. At present you only have 50 posts . You must have 100 to enter. But! You have 2 weeks. You should be able to qualify in no time! Participation in the community is one of the goals of a give away. Say something to anybody about anything. Please come back with 100 and I'll be glad to put you on the list. :thumbsup: See Ya' soon!

Happy Shootin'!


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh sorry, I missed that part of the requirements. Luckily I have this week off to jump right into slingshots, and this is a good initiative to get more involved in the forum. 

I should make it into the contest by the closing date! Thanks Flipgun!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Now THAT is the right attitude! :banana:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm in, flipgun. And may I say you're looking extra sexy this evening. Have you been going to the gym? It really shows.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Blatant flattery in order to influence the contest. :nono: But what about my eyes? :wub:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

They shimmer like the waters of a snowy mountain stream.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I'm in......Oh the anticipation!!!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good to see You!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I'm in thanks ,and congrats on 1000 posts


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm in! Seems I just made it... I had no idea I had 100 posts!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome Gentlemen! :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation for your 1000 posts !!

I'm in too :wave:


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in and congrats!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

So close...need more things to post on...'bout to go dig through old forums to post random nonsense. Be back in a min....


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

dang...still not there.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

oh, I'm so close it hurts :banghead:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

100!!! I'm so in!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

TSM said:


> So close...need more things to post on...'bout to go dig through old forums to post random nonsense. Be back in a min....





TSM said:


> dang...still not there.





TSM said:


> oh, I'm so close it hurts :banghead:





TSM said:


> 100!!! I'm so in!


Congrats! Keep working on your own 1K and I'll be in on yours.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I AM IN TOO! :wave:

Thanks.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sorry Emitto, you only have 42 posts. To enter you must have 100 posts. But as I told Curtis, yo have about 2 weeks to bring your post count up to qualify. Encouraging participation in the community is one of the aims of a give away. There are plenty of opportunities here for you to do so. Please come back on your 100th and I will be very pleased to add you to the list! :thumbsup:

Happy Shootin'!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

You can count on it, Flipgun. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I aam in thanks for the opportunity


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in!! thanks!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

WOW! Getting a lot of First class builders here! :aahhhh:

Not ggggetting nervous at all. :shocked:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Bump if I may.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in!

I've got a piece of wood I need to send you. It's right up your alley. I'll get it in the mail in the next couple days.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Why, Thank you Bob! Did Lady Draco ever let you shoot the other one?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Just a lil' over a week left to enter. anic:


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Im in! Happy 1k & thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks like I need to make a few more posts, then I'm in Flip!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Count me in Flip!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats on making 1000 flip! Count me in plz!

Best regards,
Remco


----------



## gudway (Sep 20, 2013)

How can I start a post?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

gudway said:


> How can I start a post?


Well, you have just done a "post". If you mean you want to start a new "thread" you go to the main page of each forum, in this case General Discussions. On the right top(ish) side you will see, "Start New Topic" click that and follow the prompts.

Hope that helps.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I'm in.


I'm sorry but you must have 100 posts to enter. However you are already at 62, so you should not have any trouble bringing your count up to qualify. You have until Saturday November 2nd 11:59 pm Central time. Howdy folks,comment on anything, anywhere. Participation in the community is what helps it grow! Please come back on your #100 and I'll be glad to put you on the list.

Happy Shootin'!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm sorry I neglected to see that.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

No Worries! See you @ 100. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok ready. And no I did not just post crap to get to 100


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You are in!


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

I've worked long and hard today to qualify 

I've complimented many and reserve the pleasure of posting my 100th post in this venerable thread and to offer my Congratulations to your 1000th post; and if you let me, I'm in.

Cheers, M.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad to have you Sir!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy Halloween to everyone and those things that go BUMP in the night! :shocked:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Closing at midnite central. Last chance!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Closed for entries. I will announce the winner Sunday morning.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u SOO much Flip for doing this for all of us here in our community. I know we ALL sure really appreciate you. Class act sir


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay Friends! I will now do the deed. I numbered each entry as they came in, bought a new bag of marbles and numbered them for the member. I had Lady Flipgun do a blind draw from an ammo pouch and the number she pulled was #10.

*reset* is the winner of my 1000th post Pig-In-The-Poke Give away.

(Dang I hope you like it!)











Dayhiker's elegant Chalice design done in a Red Oak board cut with Bois D'arc swells and tip veneers. I treated it with Brazilian Peroba oil, finished with Tru-Oil (bunch of coats) and I buffed it with a whitening toothpaste as a compound.

I will band this up with some Texshooter latex and a SuperSure pouch.

Reset, Please PM me with your address and I will get it out to you.

I sincerely thank everyone that took part in this and I appreciate this community.

Happy Shootin'!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats Reset!!!

Man, that is a real beauty! Thanks for the chance to win that piece of art!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you Flipgun, I also wanted to win but I'm happy about every winner !!

Congratulation reset, you get a very beautiful slingshot, enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

congratulations both to the winer and to flipgun for making this beauty


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh man what can i say. Just about speechless. That Chalice is just beautiful. Cant say thanks enuff to Flipgun wow. PM on the way.

And thanks to all and yes its a gorgeous cattie and will be treasured. Guess i cant say i never win anything now and this more than makes up for it. Did i say WOW yet?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations Reset! Nice chalice!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats reset! Winning this giveaway couldn't have happened to a nicer guy! Enjoy the shooter, it is a beauty!
-SF


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice one Reset, you lucky devil you. Great give away Flipgun!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Reset, enjoy that beauty and congrats to you and thanks to Flipgun for the giveaway. Top drawer both.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats to Reset! you lucky..... Tis a darn fine catty.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the congrats guys.

I keep coming back to have another look at what i just won. Gotta pinch myself lol. That is a thing of beauty aint it.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats! Thats a beaut!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats Reset! Great looking slingshot Flipgun!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Reset!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats Reset!

Flipgun, thanks for allowing all of us a chance to win this gorgeous frame.

Todd


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Congratulations to Reset! Thanks for hosting the giveaway Flip!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats Reset!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats, Reset! What a beauty.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats, David. Don't fall off from your horse. You're not dreaming, this is real.

Thank you, Flipgun, for giving all of us a chance to win this beauty.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Flipgun thanks for the chance & the excitement! Reset, congrats bro!


----------

